# Cloud VPS Hosts? (need time-tested one)



## Jackwebbby (Sep 4, 2017)

Need to host a forum discussion board phpBB and need help to choose reliable Linux VPS hosting US.
Require: 50 gbs of Hard Disk space.
What your views on ssdcloudservers.com and their linux cloud vps hosting deals?
Do they offer discounts?

Where can I read customer hosting reviews about them?


----------



## HiFormance (Sep 4, 2017)

I don't see any reviews on this website but I searched google for "ssdcloudservers review" and it showed a few on webhostingtalk but nothing really recent I could find. 

What's your budget for the server?


----------



## Hostingsource (Sep 7, 2017)

Don't waste your time any longer. With advanced features like live demos and performance comparisons, you can build your website faster than you think.


----------



## Nicochico (Sep 8, 2017)

Just make sure, whoever you pick, to do your homework. Web hosting is kinda like going on a job interview.. "its all about being at the right place at the right time." just because 50 other people may have bad experiences, doesn't mean you will.


----------



## Ostins (Sep 14, 2017)

Mrejkin said:


> To become more web host–oriented read independent web hosting reviews that are known to be of high quality and the most up-to-date. They contain information regarding affordable web hosting firms.
> 
> Also can suggest you looking at solvps.com cloud hosting solutions. They also offer nice Linux and Windows VPS deals as well as dedicated servers.
> 
> Many of my clients are quite satisfied running their web sites at their servers.


What are the provider’s requirements to cancel a hosting contract? What is their required period of notice?


----------



## Exmasters-Mark (Sep 22, 2017)

Look at your current usage and double it at least, triple is even better because coming half way through the month and running out of bandwidth is probable the worst thing you can do for your website, your users will probable desert you, if they see it isn’t online for a day or two.


----------



## Orestock (Oct 17, 2017)

As a good alternative, can say that VIUX.com is great one. 
Their cloud hosting support is superior. Chat answers. Support phone answers withing a reasonable amount of time.

Great customer service so far.


----------

